
Ask HN: Best way to document miscellaneous things for team - frnkshin
There are lots of documentations that are about how-to&#x27;s, not necessarily pertaining to technology (submitting forms, requesting accesses, etc).<p>The problem is that there are <i></i>A LOT<i></i>, and it&#x27;s very hard to go search for one that I need.<p>Is there a way to manage this properly? What&#x27;s the best way?<p>I was thinking about writing a bunch of markdown docs and serve it locally... (None of the info can be uploaded online, so it needs to be stored in a git repo and only accessible offline).
======
bryanyin
We use svn. It's easy to manage folder-tree, easy to use and better for non-
tech people.

